# Favorite 3D target



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

What's your favorite 3d target and why? 
I would have to say my favorite is the Reinhart stone sheep. I'm not 100% why. I usually do really well on it and when they set it up at our course it is usually over a bunch of hills so it makes it fun. The Reinhart Crocodile is a close second though! It is just a fun one to shoot


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Corsica Ram because the scoring rings are like the size of a skoal can.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a new favorite....The Moose! Shot it yesterday at a 3-D shoot in NY...Not sure who made it but was told can't get them anymore...It is so big that I misjudged my yardage by 11 yards shot a low 8. Had to take a picture of it.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Bedded buck


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

It's too bad Reinhart doesn't sell the Giraffe that they use at the r100. You need a ladder to pull the arrows out of it


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Or the black bear set in a dark lane stretched out!! Now that is fun.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

f4yg said:


> I have a new favorite....The Moose! Shot it yesterday at a 3-D shoot in NY...Not sure who made it but was told can't get them anymore...It is so big that I misjudged my yardage by 11 yards shot a low 8. Had to take a picture of it.
> 
> View attachment 1420067


Somebody was at Double J's!!!


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

For score,I like the Antelope.
For challenge I like bedded deer.
I hate the black boar!!!!


----------



## justinmchael903 (May 3, 2012)

i like the mnkenzie elk it has large scoring rings


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

Hittingguru said:


> Somebody was at Double J's!!!


No. They weren't at Double J's....they were in Randolph, NY. I shot that same moose yesterday also. He is a difficult one to judge, that's for sure, just because he is SO huge. I have shot him before so I was prepared, so I only misjudged him by 2 yards. I feel for the person that misjudged him by 11 yards as I did about the same thing the first time I shot the moose target at Double J's.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I love the moose, we have one at a local shoot and some of my best shots have been at it. I also mis judged it by 12 yds this spring and got one of my few zeros.


----------



## 3Dassassin (Apr 18, 2012)

my favorite??? i dont think its this one lol but i thought it was kinda funny when we rounded the corner and seen this.as of right now i dont really have a favorite but i do have one i hate and thats any turkey target lol


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

I always like seeing the alligator on a course.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

My favorite is the standing black bear.
No matter how far it is set i usually shoot it well. Probably because even if my yardage is off chances are i wont worry about losing an arrow.
I may hit in the crotch or face but since it is so tall my arrow wont be lost.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

f4yg said:


> I have a new favorite....The Moose! Shot it yesterday at a 3-D shoot in NY...Not sure who made it but was told can't get them anymore...It is so big that I misjudged my yardage by 11 yards shot a low 8. Had to take a picture of it.
> 
> View attachment 1420067


That looks like an old timberline moose target.... I don't believe they are in business anymore. .. They did have some great targets though.


----------



## Blueberry815 (Jun 12, 2011)

My favorite target is the giant alien at the r100.


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Rinehart bedded bull elk


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I like all of them...:lie:


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Like them all as well...my favorite for some reason is a Mckenzie Cougar...


----------



## HoytCountry (Nov 13, 2003)

This ^ Cougar is my favorite also..


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

Mckenzie Corsican or the Walking Black bear.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

anything big...set about 20 yards.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I like the rinehart moose,and cape buffalo,mckenzie wise i like the elk,wolf and hd deer,and as for dislike any turkey,my batting avg is only 200,lol


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

For photo looks....I'd have to say the Delta Grizzly standing on the stump


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

babyhoose said:


> No. They weren't at Double J's....they were in Randolph, NY. I shot that same moose yesterday also. He is a difficult one to judge, that's for sure, just because he is SO huge. I have shot him before so I was prepared, so I only misjudged him by 2 yards. I feel for the person that misjudged him by 11 yards as I did about the same thing the first time I shot the moose target at Double J's.


Yes I was at Randolph,NY. I knew it was farther than it was in the back of my mind, but still shot it 11 short. I'll never do that again.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> That looks like an old timberline moose target.... I don't believe they are in business anymore. .. They did have some great targets though.


Yep that's it, I remember the guys I shot with saying Timberline.....


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

My favorite is the Alligator....Very realistic and fun to shoot!


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

I'd say my favorite is the McKenzie Wolf- big rings for the size animal, easy to locate- middle of front arm, middle of the brown.

My least favorite--Rhinehart "Cheese Head" Goat- or properly named the Catalina goat.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

This one


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

My favorite target is the bedded buck. For some reason I seem to judge it well and I have hit a lot of 12s on it this year. Another of my favorite targets is the Mckenzie large HD buck. He is another target that I seem to score well on and he looks the most like a big Midwest buck as far as size and dimensions.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm fond of the aligator. Especially when it is on the edge of a creek about 6 feet below the bank that your standing on. Many people can't figure out how to shoot that close or at such a ridiculous angle.


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

knox_nate said:


> Corsica Ram because the scoring rings are like the size of a skoal can.


That's what I was going to say. 14 is huge


----------



## pmhermann1983 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have quite a few, but i think the Alligator one is a fun target, the demon target was fun at the r100, and the list could probably go on.


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

I really like the new Mckenzie Corsica Ram


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

I like the standing bear set broadside....just a great challenging shot. especially in our dark alley where we have ours set for 3d league..... pinwheeled it yesterday!!!!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

the mackenzie bighorn sheep and the rinehart stone sheep are my favourites.
baa and have a good weekend.


----------



## girtsguy (Oct 16, 2011)

The ones I don't shoot zeros on!! Haha!


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Kind of ugly but I like the mountain goat.
View attachment 1425676


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bandit69 said:


> Kind of ugly but I like the mountain goat.
> View attachment 1425676


I have heard things about people from. Pa. And goats.....I just never thought it was true......I guess I was wrong...lol


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea, 'ol Karl here, his wife had to take the zippers off his pants. Every time he went to take a leak the herd would stampede.


----------



## Jette (Mar 26, 2011)

Javelina! It was the first I ever had so I had a lot of practice.


----------



## Hoyt1087 (Jun 14, 2012)

Shot one of these Little 28" mini bears this weekend, Me and a buddy both 12 ringed one of the white ones at about 36 yds. Fun shot with such small rings. My favorite at the moment. Wish I had the original picture from the shoot.


----------

